# Fig Bellus?



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

I went to home depot the other day after work and was walking through the nursery and saw a fig bellus hanging plant.










It was the same plant that I have been trying to get a hold of for a long time that i saw in a terrarium! :shock: 

It looks very healthy. My question is-how do you get clippings from it and make it root? I want to put some in my tank and have it climb up or down my background.. what will be the best way to keep it alive when transporting into my tank?


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

It's also called variegated creeping fig, which is a very easy type of plant. Just cut off a piece and stick it on some sphagnum moss or wet paper towel until it roots. Keep it very humid and it should root easily, and then grow like crazy!


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

THANK YOU!!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Fig bellus... new one to me. It's a variegated variety of Ficus pumilia/repens, the creeping fig, and sometimes goes under the name 'snnowflake' (i'm not sure if there is more than one variegated variety or what the deal is with the new name).

What is your background? You may be able to root cuttings right to the background, but they usually do best when they are rooted at the base of the background and allowed to grow up it... which they do fast and well. As long as the substrate is moist, all you should have to do is place some cuttings on top of the substrate with the leaves facing up... it will root and take the fastest route it can find to the light. To get the most even coverage, root cuttings every couple of inches or so and trim/guide them as needed. Trimming the growing stem will cause it to branch more.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

I think they will do better rooted at the base of the background and allowed to grow up it like you said. I have sphagnum on the bottom as my top layer that stays pretty moist. I will also root them every couple of inches like you said to get more coverage. Wish me luck!!

Here is a recent pic of my tank taken a few days ago- 











Thank you Corey! :wink:


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Just be careful, the stuff is super aggressive and if not kept under control may decide your tillies and other background plants are just handy things to grow on... I've had some try and take over broms before. Every couple of weeks just being aggressive with the scissors and it's all good. I just try and make sure my slow/non-vining plants are planted away from the fig so I can make sure they don't get overwhelmed while I'm not looking... creeping jenny is the same way.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Thank you so much Corey.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)




----------

